# Job wanted



## narin (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey!

I'm 21 years old Thai young man looking for job in Pattaya. I was born in Pattaya but I moved to Finland in -98. I studied there for 14 years then i moved back to work. I was in the Finnish hotel as an manager, but the owner closed the hotel, because he can't move to thailand yet. Now I'm looking a new job. My Finninsh launguage is perfect, Thai perfect for speaking but i can't reed because i never studied thai, my english is not perfect but great. If somebody know something please contact me. /snip/

One more important thing, i have Thai passport.


----------

